# Docs textes: Pages '08 et '09



## Mae del Sol (31 Août 2012)

Presque tous mes docs sont conçus avec Pages'08 depuis mon MacBook, qui va fêter sa 4ème année. Marre de son poids et du manque d'autonomie de sa batterie, alors je viens d'acheter un iPad 2 en refurb, 64 G, Wi-Fi, 3G. Et mon ordi restera à la maison, alors que j'emmenerai mon iPad au travail. Je suis prof de français. Alors j'ai quelques vidéos, quelques images à faire circuler de mon MacBook vers mon IPad, mais ça ne pose pas de problème. Le problème vient de mes docs textes: mes notes perso ainsi que les docs que je donne à mes élèves.
J'ai Pris Pages'09 pour pouvoir reprendre et modifier mes docs textes sur mon iPad, avec une dropbox pour les faire circuler de mon iPad à mon MacBook et inversement.
Et là, c'est le drame: Pages '08 et '09 ne sont pas compatibles! Et mon MacBook est trop vieux (10.5.8) pour installer Pages'09!
Dropbox me permet de lire les docs Pages'08, mais pas de les éditer. Donc impossible de les modifier! Alors que c'est justement ce dont j'ai besoin. Pages'09 ne me permet même pas de les lire...
HELP!!!
Bien sûr, les quelques docs enregistrés avec Word pour Mac sont tout à fait compatibles avec Pages '09!!! Alors il faut que je m'amuse à enregistrer chacun de mes docs sous Word?
Je crois que ça va m'arracher la ...main!!!
Re-HELP!!!


----------



## sebhug (31 Août 2012)

Bonjour, 

Essaye de voir si Automator ne dispose pas d'une fonction permettant de faire cela mais sinon je pense que ta solution est la meilleure qui soit.


----------



## quark67 (1 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir, je devrais être en mesure de te fournir un script (je t'indiquerais comment l'utiliser) qui convertit automatiquement les documents .pages situés dans un dossier « Documents Pages » de ton bureau vers des documents .doc placés dans un dossier « Documents Word » situé sur le même bureau.

Toutefois, avant que je me lance dans l'écriture de la solution, il faudra me dire si tu es toujours intéressé par la solution.

NB : la conversion des documents .pages vers des documents .doc (Word) peut modifier légèrement la mise en page, selon la complexité du document.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

Voir éventuellment ici (pour convertir par lot des fichiers Pages'08 en Pages'09) : https://discussions.apple.com/thread/2389602?start=0&tstart=0

et ici (tutoriel et script pour convertir par lot de Pages vers .doc) : 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Donrffo5mG8
http://www.2shared.com/file/BbWTCf5w/Pages_to_Doc.html

Mais la proposition de quark67 a un avantage : elle est en français !


----------



## quark67 (5 Septembre 2012)

C'est dommage qu'il ne soit pas donné suite à ma proposition... Peut-être le mot « script » fait-il peur... Pourtant, il n'y a rien de bien compliqué, tout sera automatisé avec ma solution, et je détaille toutes les étapes (il y en a très peu). C'est quand-même plus agréable de laisser l'ordinateur travailler à faire les conversions que de les faire une à une à la main...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Septembre 2012)

Mae del Sol a dit:


> HELP !!!



Cest bien fait. Il ne faut JAMAIS faire confiance aux formats propriétaires. Il ne faut utiliser que des formats standards et de préférence OpenSource (ce qui nest pas le cas des fichiers Word). 

Pour partager et diffuser ses documents quels que soient les OS, logiciels et machines, il y a Google Drive.


----------

